# 1500 acre Oglethorpe Co.



## gp6191 (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking to fill 2 memberships. Property is a mix of hardwood and pine located off Hwy. 77 and the Broad River, "Goose Pond Rd." Club is Mature Buck managed,
Has a Camp on property with power. Dues are $1100.00
There is approximately 45 food plots on the property and holds a excellent Deer and Turkey population! There is a good number of Hogs to hunt in the off season. Glenn at 678)677-6959  This is a updated post as of 6/8/15. Club was full with all deposits received although 2 members had major issues come up and are unable to be with us next year.


----------



## jj66 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have two friends that are interested along with me (two of us have kids at UGA).  How many total members will you have?


----------



## BigCountry19 (Feb 22, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## BigCountry19 (Feb 22, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## jj66 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pm not received, send again?


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 27, 2015)

how many people total.


----------



## gp6191 (Feb 28, 2015)

Phone calls only for info.


----------



## gp6191 (Feb 28, 2015)

Showing Property 3-7-15


----------



## gp6191 (Jun 8, 2015)

Have 2 late openings as of 6/8/15


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 8, 2015)

*oglethrope  co club*

pm on the way


----------



## Billhuntingpassion (Jun 25, 2015)

Call me I'm interested Bill 251-978-6764


----------



## gp6191 (Jul 27, 2015)

This club is full!


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 1, 2016)

Do you have openings for 2016-17 season. Call or text (706)567-8368


----------

